# Some of my cichlids



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Here is the female yellow lab









And the male









Here are the red zebras
Tha Male









The females

















I plan on getting a few more labs and zebras very very soon!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice pics.. my zebras wont let me take their pic - they hide all the time


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice fishies and the aquascapingv from what I can see looks great.


----------

